# West branch, Mosquito, BEWARE!



## monsterzero (Sep 23, 2010)

Saturday night Aug 2nd, put in at rock springs rd (west ramp). While out seems a person or persons decided they needed my catalytic converters more than I did so they cut them off my truck, $1500 in damages! I contacted the authorities they told me its been bad this year between West branch and Mosquito even reports of trailers being stolen in broad daylight! Pathetic scumbags.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. That sucks. I don't know if I would want to witness someone doing that to my truck or not. Probably would end up doing life in prison. Scumbags need beaten badly.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## monsterzero (Sep 23, 2010)

missionfishin said:


> Sorry to hear that. That sucks. I don't know if I would want to witness someone doing that to my truck or not. Probably would end up doing life in prison. Scumbags need beaten badly.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk





missionfishin said:


> Sorry to hear that. That sucks. I don't know if I would want to witness someone doing that to my truck or not. Probably would end up doing life in prison. Scumbags need beaten badly.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Just five minute's is all I ask.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

missionfishin said:


> Sorry to hear that. That sucks. I don't know if I would want to witness someone doing that to my truck or not. Probably would end up doing life in prison. Scumbags need beaten badly.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Not beaten! Just need their hands cut off! Nothing worse than a thief!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...in all my years of fishing at westbranch never heard of this such thing...its a shame for sure. Westbranch a different lake compared to other surrounding lakes as it has no one living on waters edge and has woods almost completely around whole body of water...even more so all the nooks/back bays...I can kinda see said problem nowadays with covid/more people fishing today than ever...alot of <punks> out there...and when some fish or know that more people out fishing...chances for a episode like yours.

...I've fished well into the night from the dam/backwoods/back road places and never really felt the uneasy with leaving car behind parked on side of road or at lot off wayland...it was more of the coyotes and that dam black mink that didn't leave me alone one night after work...lol.

...always be vigilant and report anything suspicious. Shoot I've fished many times parked at rock spring road lot and walked up to bridge...always take note of cars/trucks/even license plates...taken some pictures when I've felt something not right.

Don.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

It took me less than a minute when I cut mine off an older Cutlas with a sawz all..2 tops.
They're selling them someplace, Youngstown or Canton Akron area...maybe even Pittsburgh.
Whoever is buying has to know they're hot and they're just as guilty as the thieves in my opinion.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Times are tough.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TClark said:


> It took me less than a minute when *I cut mine off an older Cutlas with a sawz all.*.2 tops.


Hey, I had a Cutlass that someone cut the converter.............JK


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Karl Wolf said:


> Times are tough.


No excuse for that.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nothing worse than a thief.


----------



## Fireball58 (Jun 27, 2015)

Monster, that stinks. Reminds me of when I was working for a company by the CAK airport.
Came out of work, started my truck, sounded like a tank. Looked underneath, no converter. Called the company security people. A John Candy look-a-like came over to my truck, walked around it and then asked me: "Are you sure you had it when you got here this morning?". Huh, yea, the sound is kinda hard to miss.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

The state or Feds (if crossing state lines) should set up a few stings. trouble is, if juveniles they'll be back at it the next week. Be neat to be able to set up a taser like trap on our vehicles.
Or better yet, someone get under there, bars come down and they're trapped.

Pay $60K for a nice truck for some a-hole to help themselves? NO, I'd be in prison for sure!!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I remember back in 08 and 09 during the crash, a lot
of that S#*@ was goin on.
A buddy I used to work with, was at the Bonner Rd. ramp, stayed late, (mid-nite or so).
Came in and his truck, and trailer, was gone. He survived, got all his insurance money.
They found his truck a couple years later...A guy that lived right down the road was drive'n it.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Snakecharmer said:


> No excuse for that.


Yups,not saying that as an excuse. Thieves are horrible people. Any type of thief. 

I'm only saying that times are hard and they will be getting harder and people are consistently adapting to a life of less moral responsibility. Expect things to continually worsen over the foreseeable future.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Why don't they have security cams or game cams?It is sad that things like this happen when all we want to do is have a good day fishing or hunting.If you would have told me 30 years ago that I would go fishing with my pistol I would would have said no-way.What do you think as an armed citizen we have the right to do when we witness this?I have a low tolerance for this bull----,I had my fishing and hunting gear stolen once,it sucks.It would take everything for me not to do something I would regret.Always be aware,stay safe.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

It would be hard for them to get away with four flat tires. A 9mm would have no problem punching holes in the rubber


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Was reading and watching videos on how to help prevent the theft. Not cheap, but maybe worth it. Also read that in the UK a couple years back, they had a huge problem like this and they stated Meth Heads as the culprits. a cop friend of mine told me, "meth heads don't want to work too hard stealing stuff."


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

Dang that's good to know. I was just at both lakes within the past week and a half. Luckily my truck was okay. Sounds like ODNR needs to get some guys there in plain clothes to bust the aholes!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

ducknut141 said:


> It would be hard for them to get away with four flat tires. A 9mm would have no problem punching holes in the rubber


Hell have enough for 4 tires and 2 knee caps, make him or her think about it for the rest of there life!


----------



## monsterzero (Sep 23, 2010)

I get my truck back tmro,would love to go fishing tmro night at mosquito but I'll be honest I'm really hesitant.I work too hard to let some tweaker take my stuff or damage my property.I feel bringing a weapon could only lead to a worse situation also is it even legal to have a weapon in a state park?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

local paper said 3 catalytic converters were cut=off buses at Gilmour Academy on July 29th. That a ritzy prep school in Cuyahoga county.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

I’ll be honest I rarely ever fish out of sight of my vehicle after dark. I have when no choice but even then I’m usually not way out the way. Partly because I hate a long slow ride back to dock after dark and second being I’ve never been too much of trusting person. There has been times where I’ll see a set of headlights lingering around the lot and start to make my way towards ramp and they pull away. That really sucks to hear and all the more reason I’ll be doing same as I said. In my head i think whoever may be little more uneasy to steal with a boat lingering in visible distance. Definitely be on lookout as I know there has been a group of people stealing four wheelers(broad daylight) and even a truck out of driveway in Randolph area. Too close for comfort to local lakes and my home.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

TClark said:


> . Be neat to be able to set up a taser like trap on our vehicles.


Sometimes I wonder if a trail can or 2 inside would get a decent picture of someone outside the car.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Some days, like when I read this stuff, I'm glad I'm old. If I had to grow up in this world, I'd probably spend most of it in prison.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

if the county was responsible to pay for demige for not protecting fisherman.
everything would change.
but now nobady is responsible.
yes insurance pay % and they rise your insurance,that mean you pay for that yourself.

when you brake law,no drivers license for 10 years,
only using public transportation,not riding in cars.
how you would carie the catalitic converter on bus with saw zall ?

all teft is suported from govermant,
same like the First Enargy teft 1 bilion from public.


----------



## Fireball58 (Jun 27, 2015)

One of the first things I did after mine stolen one was replaced was to put on a device called a "cat clamp". I felt much more at ease with that on my truck.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

A guy tried to do that out by me trumbull co he got a 10” pattern of 6 shot over his ******* I know they guy that shot him


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

one company that kept getting converters stolen off their van put cocrete pads under the vans so there wasn't any room to crawl under.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

monsterzero said:


> Just five minute's is all I ask.


5 minutes? Holy heck!, do you have anger management issues and enjoy beating a corpse ? How long can you beat a guy without them dying? asking for a friend. Lol


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Depends on if you know where to hit to hurt them and still do minimal damage.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Hell! I feel insecure parking at Walmart! There are more scumbags out there; than I have ammo for .


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Not beaten! Just need their hands cut off! Nothing worse than a thief!


I would love nothing more than to cut off one of those a..holes hands! Just one so they can change and make amends with the other. If they continue to steal, cut off the other


----------

